# broken eye



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

I need a new eye wrapped on my tsunami trophy series rod. It's one of the smaller ones about 4 eyes down from the tip. Anyone on here that can do that and shoot me a price?


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

5$ repair from any respectable builder.


----------

